# The Legend of Boggy Creek/remake



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Eek - now this is completely uncalled for.

http://www.fangoria.com/home/news/9...s-the-legend-of-boggy-creek-being-remade.html

Although I'm sure someone will say the original wasn't that great so it should be remade.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw Legend of Boggy Creek in the theater as a kid (~10 years old) and it scared the crap out of me. What kind of parents take a 10 year old to see a movie like that? 

I just saw a Monster Quest on the Boggy Creek bigfoot this past week.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wow,ive still not seen the original


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ironically I got no problem with this project for several reasons. One, the original film is over 30 years old; two, we aren't dealing with an iconic film monster or villain (*cough* Freddy * cough* Jason *cough* Meyers).

I seen the original long ago and it was pretty damn scary. Crappy by todays standards definitely. I'd be curious to see how it gets modernized. One of the best things about the original, if memory serves, was that they kept the creature in the dark. They need to keep that gimmick intact. If they show too much of the creature and start letting the fx drive the film it will suck.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

This movie is so old that I first saw it at a Drive In. I guess that makes me old too...When I saw Blair Witch project I thought about Boggy Creek. It was kinda filmed the same way


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree- this flick scared the crap out of me as a kid when I first saw it on TV in the 70s and still scares me when I watch it.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

My Grandma and various relatives live in the area of the boggy creek monster sightings. several claim to have seen the thing "fishing" in the back waters of the White river.


----------

